# 2006 Altima Radio



## A Voogd (Jan 7, 2008)

Does any one know if the 2006 Altima radio has any aux connections on the back. I'm tired of the noise I get at times from my portable XM radio.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, it doesn't. You would have to get an aftermarket radio to get aux connections on the back.


----------

